
How well can you tell factual from opinion statements? - sethbannon
http://www.pewresearch.org/quiz/news-statements-quiz/
======
rwcarlsen
Their full results from the study are here:
[http://www.journalism.org/2018/06/18/distinguishing-
between-...](http://www.journalism.org/2018/06/18/distinguishing-between-
factual-and-opinion-statements-in-the-news/)

------
sethbannon
The results of all test takers is the most interesting but there is no way to
link directly to them. They're shown at the end of the test.

